# What mistakes have you seen people who are new to Spain make?



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's a similar title on the Mexico forum and the first page reads like stuff we say on here...
So what are typical cuck ups that you've seen people make?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We bought our house when it was snowing slightly, but didn't think it ever got cold!!!! Stupid or what??? It has never snowed since, but it does get cold!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well our whole move to Spain was wrong, simply because of the timing. We planned meticulously, but without taking into account the imminent recession, which officially started three months after we arrived in Spain. So all of our plans, buyinhg a property, the exchange rate, my husband moving his business, me finding work went "out of the window". We managed tho, had to re-plan things and we settled, but it wasnt a relaxing easy transition, husband had to commute and it cost us a lot of money. We eventually, after four years had to come back to the UK. 

This is why I'm possibly a tad negative when people come on the forum thinking it'll be easy to move there, to get jobs, to live the dream - it aint!!

Jo xxx


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well our whole move to Spain was wrong, simply because of the timing. We planned meticulously, but without taking into account the imminent recession, which officially started three months after we arrived in Spain. So all of our plans, buyinhg a property, the exchange rate, my husband moving his business, me finding work went "out of the window". We managed tho, had to re-plan things and we settled, but it wasnt a relaxing easy transition, husband had to commute and it cost us a lot of money. We eventually, after four years had to come back to the UK.
> 
> This is why I'm possibly a tad negative when people come on the forum thinking it'll be easy to move there, to get jobs, to live the dream - it aint!!
> 
> Jo xxx



We have friends who moved here in October and are now experts in everything. One of their favourite sayings is that no way will they ever return to the UK as it is so good here. Fortunately they don'y need to work but life would be easier if one of them did and although he had a job to come out to the company folded the week after they arrived. Last week their daughter and friend came for a few days, one is a hairdresser the other is taking an NVQ in care for the elderly, my friend has encouraged them to come here to live. When I said they wouldn't get work I was accused of being negative and that both of them are good at their jobs and will have no problem. What more can I say?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I know a couple who bought their house in midsummer on the basis of its lovely mountain views, without realising that between October and March the house receives NO SUN AT ALL because it never gets above those lovely mountains.

Another common mistake is going against the advice of local builders when restoring old properties. If they say you need a slope on your roof terrace, they aren't just trying to be awkward ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The biggest mistake is to think you'll EASILY get a job if you can't get one in the UK, speak no Spanish, have no skill or profession.
The second mistake is to write off people who point that out as being 'negative'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We bought our house when it was snowing slightly, but didn't think it ever got cold!!!! Stupid or what??? It has never snowed since, but it does get cold!


That's the kind of thing I mean, you know, when people throw their coats away because they're going to live in Spain (cue Hepa who'll say he hasn't worn a coat in years...) Anyway, I feel the snow should have given you a clue there... Took my parents years to take me seriously when I said there was frost or snow.

Jojo - if the Spanish government wasn't predicting a crisis I don't know how you were suppose to have. My impression is that you managed the situation as well as you could.

Alcalaina - Yes, I think a common mistake is to think every Spaniard is trying to rip you off. Of course some are, and if you don't speak the language well, and are new to the country you are rather at their mercy. It's very difficult to get the balance right between cautious and silly. I remember on the Metro in Madrid once, there were 2 American girls with huge bags. A young guy went over to try to help them and one of the girls totally misunderstood and thought he was trying to steal the bag (in full view of the passengers in a closed carriage mind you ) Of course he was very embarassed and he probably understood everything they were saying about the creepy Spaniard who had tried to rob them...
I suppose the best advice is to be nice, try to ask for advice from a neutral third party if you can and if not just accept that some you win and some you don't
Footnote - over the years I honestly can't remember having the wool seriously pulled over my eyes at all. Being short changed a few times to the total of a few euros and that's it


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Another common mistake is going against the advice of local builders when restoring old properties. If they say you need a slope on your roof terrace, they aren't just trying to be awkward ...


Our biggest mistake was employing a Brit builder to do the renovations on our house, because our Spanish was limited at the time.
Thousands of euros and a great deal of stress later, the work was finished by a Spanish builder who did excellent work at a fair price.

(and before anyone has a go at me for deriding British builders working in Spain - this was _our_ experience. It may not be the same for others).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The biggest mistake is to think you'll EASILY get a job if you can't get one in the UK, speak no Spanish, have no skill or profession.
> The second mistake is to write off people who point that out as being 'negative'.


I could add...

thinking that you'll get a job full stop, easily or not,...

but if I did that people would probably say I was being either too negative or too selfish because I'm already here and I'm just trying to keep others away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

we are hoping not to make any serious mistakes that is why we are not moving here until we have visited many area's first. Our current favorite places is Sevilla. We learned last year that the guide books are written for those living in the EU, i.e this and that is cheap. For us we find everything expensive and more so anywhere near the coast where there are loads of expats. After last year's visit we knew we would like to have extra income so we could enjoy a similar life style that we have now, so we have started several online business's for now targeting those that pay in euro's and pounds. Business is starting to pick up and we are going to open our .es site in the near future.

Another suggestion is when visiting Spain or anywhere for that matter and you are looking at making a living or supplementing your retirement. Do not re-invent the wheel, look at what works in your culture, me I'm norte ameicano, so I look at what works on my mothership and can be copied here. There is a bunch of things missing in Spain that they like everyone else want and need. Just identify it and go for it.

suerte


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Dare I say it?
Thinking you are going to be living in 'The Real Spain'. 

Also along those lines, saying 'I don't want to live anywhere near an expat community' and moving into a completely Spanish-speaking area. Then struggling with anything involving bureaucracy (which is almost everything), because you cannot speak Spanish and have no one to turn to who can explain things to you in English.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's also the illusion that because the crime rate in some areas is very low, it's fine to leave your front door open and your car unlocked. Opportunist petty crime happens everywhere.

A friend of mine had the ink cartridges stolen from his printer while he was in the kitchen!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> we are hoping not to make any serious mistakes that is why we are not moving here until we have visited many area's first. Our current favorite places is Sevilla. We learned last year that the guide books are written for those living in the EU, i.e this and that is cheap. For us we find everything expensive and more so anywhere near the coast where there are loads of expats. After last year's visit we knew we would like to have extra income so we could enjoy a similar life style that we have now, *so we have started several online business's for now targeting those that pay in euro's and pounds. Business is starting to pick up and we are going to open our .es site in the near future.*
> 
> Another suggestion is when visiting Spain or anywhere for that matter and you are looking at making a living or supplementing your retirement. Do not re-invent the wheel, look at what works in your culture, me I'm norte ameicano, so I look at what works on my mothership and can be copied here. There is a bunch of things missing in Spain that they like everyone else want and need. Just identify it and go for it.
> 
> suerte


so you'll not be wanting a retirement visa now - because you are planning to work here?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say the main mistake (after all the above) is attitude of mind.

Those that come to Spain and immediately start complaining that it would have never happen in England ........ you moved to Spain! Get on with it!

Those that come to Spain and stay in the town that they arrived in and mix totally with the expat community. There's a beautiful interesting country out there ... Get out there and explore it!

Remove soap box
Return to tiling

(By the way Ive had a filling and my teeth cleaned this morning. I cant feel my mouth. I'm starving but I cant eat. I'm in a bad mood. But I'm getting on with it )


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> so you'll not be wanting a retirement visa now - because you are planning to work here?


I'm not sure what your point is but I can read into it that you think I'll not follow the law...else you are thinking you are my private mod, if so please make me a sandwich, else please stay on topic.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another mistake is to come looking for the 'real' Spain...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, here's a less serious one.... 
Walking around in shorts, t-shirt and sandals in November, because it's warmer than in the UK, while your neighbours are all wearing their winter woolies.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> By the way Ive had a filling and my teeth cleaned this morning.


Top Man! Class! 

When are DHL bringing them back?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Ok, here's a less serious one....
> Walking around in shorts, t-shirt and sandals in November, because it's warmer than in the UK, while your neighbours are all wearing their winter woolies.


I think that's a serious point!

We arrived in December from a snowy Prague and it was hot. So I got out my white shorts and donned them, revealing my even whiter legs.

Sandra said I looked a right wally as the locals were all in jeans and sweaters.

I guess she was right.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

folklore said:


> we are hoping not to make any serious mistakes that is why we are not moving here until we have visited many area's first. Our current favorite places is Sevilla. We learned last year that the guide books are written for those living in the EU, i.e this and that is cheap. For us we find everything expensive and more so anywhere near the coast where there are loads of expats. After last year's visit we knew we would like to have extra income so we could enjoy a similar life style that we have now, so we have started several online business's for now targeting those that pay in euro's and pounds. Business is starting to pick up and we are going to open our .es site in the near future.
> 
> Another suggestion is when visiting Spain or anywhere for that matter and you are looking at making a living or supplementing your retirement. Do not re-invent the wheel, look at what works in your culture, me I'm norte ameicano, so I look at what works on my mothership and can be copied here. There is a bunch of things missing in Spain that they like everyone else want and need. Just identify it and go for it.
> 
> suerte


We live in Sevilla province! Good choice!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> I'm not sure what your point is but I can read into it that you think I'll not follow the law...else you are thinking you are my private mod, if so please make me a sandwich, else please stay on topic.


just curious - as you know, we get asked about visas for US citizens pretty often & we have pointed people to your posts & threads when they ask about visas

if your plans have changed then maybe your new 'journey to visaland' could be helpful


anyway - yes :focus:


my big mistake was arriving in November having left our warm coats & tumbledryer behind.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> just curious - as you know, we get asked about visas for US citizens pretty often & we have pointed people to your posts & threads when they ask about visas
> 
> if your plans have changed then maybe your new 'journey to visaland' could be helpful
> 
> ...


We just don't see the point in getting the visa at this time. The process is very cut and dry and the original post (not the how to really get) is what they should follow. I will tell you that the Spanish are very fond of the yanks and our culture. That is so nice to hear as we generally feel that the outside world doesn't think to highly of us especially when it comes to geography or some other nonsense. 

so no sandwich? I really like the ham with olives mixed in...

in another hour the shops re-open and we can go shopping! that is the hardest part of our trip...our hours are not in sync with store hours.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I think that's a serious point!
> 
> We arrived in December from a snowy Prague and it was hot. So I got out my white shorts and donned them, revealing my even whiter legs.
> 
> ...


A couple of years before we moved to mainland Spain, we spent a few days in Mallorca - in February.
We had read that the temperatures in Feb reached the high teens in the day, so we packed light woolies and light jackets (autumn wear really).
It was xxxx freezing!
But at least I got a new winter coat out of it. As I told my hubby, I couldn't have survived there without one


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

for the 110 power users that bring a converter, also bring an extension cord that allows you to charge/use more than one device at a time...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Another mistake is to come looking for the 'real' Spain...



Aggggghgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

folklore said:


> We just don't see the point in getting the visa at this time. The process is very cut and dry and the original post (not the how to really get) is what they should follow. * I will tell you that the Spanish are very fond of the yanks and our culture. That is so nice to hear as we generally feel that the outside world doesn't think to highly of us especially when it comes to geography or some other nonsense. *
> 
> so no sandwich? I really like the ham with olives mixed in...
> 
> in another hour the shops re-open and we can go shopping! that is the hardest part of our trip...our hours are not in sync with store hours.


Off topic I know but your post is crying for a reply

I used to think the term 'American culture' was an oxymoron...until I visited the States. Then I realised just how much the world's cultures owe to America. American films and music were the soundtrack to my teenage years...

Individually, Americans are the most courteous, kindly people I have come across. It is America as a nation and its aggressive foreign policies that most Europeans mislike and distrust.

The image of America went up dramatically when you elected Obama. I was in Canada visiting with my 85-year-old Aunt on election night in November 2008 and she was so happy at the result. One tv commentator said he was so glad he wouldn't have to automatically boo whenever he went to a ball game against an American team now Obama was President..

Please do it again this November.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> so no sandwich? I really like the ham with olives mixed in...
> 
> in another hour the shops re-open and we can go shopping! that is the hardest part of our trip...our hours are not in sync with store hours.


It would never happen in England ....................


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Another mistake is to come looking for the 'real' Spain...


I think Spain is diverse enough that if one tries they can find their version of the 'real' Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> I think Spain is diverse enough that if one tries they can find their version of the 'real' Spain.


I spent 56 years looking for Real England and eventually decided that it just doesn't exist.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

folklore said:


> I think Spain is diverse enough that if one tries they can find their version of the 'real' Spain.




*Everywhere* in Spain is the real Spain.

We've just spent the morning in the Sierra de Ronda...stunningly beautiful. High in the mountains, not another human in sight. 

Half an hour away is Marbella....

You don't need a passport to go from one to the other.

Each is typical of a facet of Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

folklore said:


> I think Spain is diverse enough that if one tries they can find their version of the 'real' Spain.















Look carefully...behind a rock lurks a tattooed Brit with pizza in one hand and can of lager in another.....well, not exactly. But OH is in there somewhere.

Mistake: thinking there are Brit-free areas in Spain. Anywhere...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I should have added that our trip today was cut short somewhat brutally when, as we rambled happily up the tracks of the Sierra, OH remembered that, several 000 metres below in our kitchen, she had left Our Little Azor's mince, pasta and carrots cooking in the oven...

As the Parque is a mere thirty minutes or so from our house -albeit down a very scary road with sheer drops and hairpin bends - we were able to get back and retrieve the somewhat charred mince before the bomberos arrived....

We'll go back to the park on Thursday. That day, Azor will have a cold supper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> I spent 56 years looking for Real England and eventually decided that it just doesn't exist.


The keep England a certain way as expected by the yanks. My first visit there and it was exactly how I imagined it would be. Americans probably love England than any other country, well it doesn't hurt that the English own more of Ameica than Americans...jajajaja...had been any other country that spilled in the gulf (bp) we'd have bobmed them back to the stone age.

Where else can you go where the phone booths can stand a 500lb bomb?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

folklore said:


> The keep England a certain way as expected by the yanks. My first visit there and it was exactly how I imagined it would be. Americans probably love England than any other country, well it doesn't hurt that the English own more of Ameica than Americans...jajajaja...had been any other country that spilled in the gulf (bp) we'd have bobmed them back to the stone age.
> 
> Where else can you go where the phone booths can stand a 500lb bomb?


Me .... I was always convinced that Americans considered the capital of England to be Stratford upon Avon


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Me .... I was always convinced that Americans considered the capital of England to be Stratford upon Avon


ROFL ~ Reminds me of when we moved to Canada, in Victoria at the time there was a mini Tudor England complete with 'Anne Hathaways Cottage' the girl I worked with was convinced it was the 'real deal' so I just said yeah, we have a copy in England!!


----------



## mrmedia (Jul 8, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> ROFL ~ Reminds me of when we moved to Canada, in Victoria at the time there was a mini Tudor England complete with 'Anne Hathaways Cottage' the girl I worked with was convinced it was the 'real deal' so I just said yeah, we have a copy in England!!


I remember the first time my Californian wife stepped off the plane and looked at Spain. 'My, it looks just like California! That little town is just like Santa Barbara!'
'I think,' I recall saying, 'you'll find that this is the original and that California is the copy!'

A penny dropped and suddenly my wife had a cinematic montage of thoughts coming together in which she realised that California was a copy of Spain.

The upside is she has since loved Spain and it is a hell of a lot cheaper to fly to than California!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Me .... I was always convinced that Americans considered the capital of England to be Stratford upon Avon


But EVERYONE knows that Lavenham in Suffolk is the *real* England....it's quaint winding streets, its Tudor houses, its medieval market square, the absence of supermarkets, factories....it's real, its authentic, its England....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Me .... I was always convinced that Americans considered the capital of England to be Stratford upon Avon


Isn't that where they make Avon products?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't actually know anybody who has done this, but I've seen quite a few posts by people on the forum saying
"I'm going to come over, learn Spanish, and get a job"

It doesn't _usually_ work like that


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

This is about people _very_ new to Spain (hopefully!)....

Driving out of the hire car area and taking the left hand side of the road.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> This is about people _very_ new to Spain (hopefully!)....
> 
> Driving out of the hire car area and taking the left hand side of the road.


And assuming priority to the right on roundabouts...

Twice in the same day I met pillocks in hire cars almost in head-on collisions who clearly hadn't bothered to even consider that things might be done differently sur le continent...

Even though I'm fairly used to driving on either side of the road whenever I arrive in another country and pick up a hire car from the airport I always drive around the car park or a few quieter roads just to get the hang of things before venturing on the highway.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Actually adding to that last one _as a non driver_....
Absent mindedly walking to the left hand side of the car, opening the door...and sitting down in the drivers seat.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Solwriter said:


> Actually adding to that last one _as a non driver_....
> Absent mindedly walking to the left hand side of the car, opening the door...and sitting down in the drivers seat.


I still do that now I'm back in England!! The number of times I get in and sit in the passenger seat when I'm the driver! It takes me a minute to realise that somethings missing - the steering wheel LOL!! Fortunately I've not driven on the wrong side (well not on a main road - I have got a bit confused in car parks :tape

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I think now is the time to reinforce this message:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I think now is the time to reinforce this message:
> 
> Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive - YouTube


:boxing:

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

XTreme said:


> I think now is the time to reinforce this message:
> 
> Harry Enfield - Women, Don't Drive - YouTube


True to form and totally expected.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Tiling? Shom mishtake occifer..*

Of all the jobs about the place that I would consider it a mistake not to put in the hands of the locals, tiling must be it. These guys were born to tile. They've been doing it for 1000 years while the Brits were still on mud floors or shag pile.

I rebuilt the interior of my house in Bristol myself. Electrics, plumbing, bathroom + bits, kitchen + bits, re-joisting the attic, all doors, all architrave, all picture rails - todos. I also tiled walls and floors. Tiling is the bit I am going to hand over to the guys I _know_ are better at it than me.

But maybe Stravinsky knows something about Spanish tilers that I should know? 



Stravinsky said:


> I would say the main mistake (after all the above) is attitude of mind.
> 
> Those that come to Spain and immediately start complaining that it would have never happen in England ........ you moved to Spain! Get on with it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

On the building theme...
People who come out to Spain saying they are builders, plasterers and decorators, and then proceed to work on Spanish properties as if they are British ones. 
They do not understand that bricks are different here, that you should not even attempt to plaster a wall in a stone-built house without treating the stonework first, and that whitewashing external walls serves more purpose than decoration.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Asking for information, being given a step-by -step guide on what to do & how to do it , then going & doing something completely different & coming back & complaining.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chrisnation said:


> Of all the jobs about the place that I would consider it a mistake not to put in the hands of the locals, tiling must be it. These guys were born to tile. They've been doing it for 1000 years while the Brits were still on mud floors or shag pile.
> 
> I rebuilt the interior of my house in Bristol myself. Electrics, plumbing, bathroom + bits, kitchen + bits, re-joisting the attic, all doors, all architrave, all picture rails - todos. I also tiled walls and floors. Tiling is the bit I am going to hand over to the guys I _know_ are better at it than me.
> 
> But maybe Stravinsky knows something about Spanish tilers that I should know?


Well ...... guess what I have been doing for the last week. Yes, you guessed it ... I've been tiling the outside paths of my house. 

When I had my under build done we did a lot of the brickwork ourselves, but when it came to tiling, electrics and rendering we called in the experts. Only Spanish, I dont employ English builders if I can help it because they were probably accountants before they came out here.

Its taken me a week to do my bit of paving, it took the tiler 2 days to completely do the underbuild.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Only Spanish, I don't employ English builders if I can help it because they were probably accountants before they came out here.


Or motor mechanics, or bar workers, or chefs, or office workers, or unemployed, or DIY 'experts', or..........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Or motor mechanics, or bar workers, or chefs, or office workers, or unemployed, or DIY 'experts', or..........



in short, anyone from the UK since if they were any good at their trade they would have built a good client base in the UK ...

So perhaps Mistake Number One is: thinking that, being unemployed in the UK, you'll find a job in Spain

Mistake Number Two: arriving in Spain with no job, no money, two or three kids and no knowledge of Spanish (and sometimes an inability to communicate in grammatical English)and imagining that you, yes you, could be the one to prove that we who live in Spain are quite wrong and that yes,there are jobs and we shou ld say 'Go for it!' and stop being miserable purveyors of doom'n'gloom..


----------



## Lunar-Tech (Nov 21, 2011)

Buying a Finca with all that lovely land as a holiday home!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Expecting efficiency and logic in your dealings with officialdom


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Time for my two pennies-worth (stupid PC keyboard puts accents on letters instead of apostrophes between them!)

One of the biggest mistakes that I have seen people make is to assume that the Spaniards will welcome them with open arms - sorry, but any of that hospitality (if it existed where YOU are going) was used up by the cheats and swindlers ahead of you who thought they could pull the wool over the eyes of the ''local peasantry'' (yes, I have heard that term used!).. You will hear many who have been here a while say that they will never employ a non-Spanish builder/ plumber/ leccy, etc. Why? because so many of them had only ever done a bit of DiY [badly] before coming to Spain (their workmanship reflects it) and others play on the advantage of ''they speak your language'' while working out how they can con you. 

You may recall the stories in the local papers back 'home' about the dodgy builder who conned the old dear out of several thousand pounds to do some work or other that didn't need doing, then doing a runner with the money they needed up front for materials - Well you may be surprised to know that they're here too as the Englishwoman round the corner from here will attest - €7000 for tiles for a new roof = goodbye money, goodbye roofer.

In the current economic situation DO NOT I repeat DO NOT come here if you need to make a living. Forget translating and interpreting. Forget teaching English (you probably won't be good enough and there are enough bad teachers of English in the school system), forget about bar-work, opening a café. If you already have a guaranteed income on which you can live - then fine, otherwise - forget it. The so-called oldest profession is well organised and they don't take interlopers lying down! Many red hearts are closing or only open on Friday afternoon - there just isn't the work.

Do I sound as though I am putting you off - probably unless you can be self-supporting, not just for a few weeks, a few months, a few years but for the foreseeable future.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

*What mistakes ?*

Expecting over 7 year olds to go to a Spanish state school without having a mountain to climb from the word go.

Asking me advice on how to do this & me taking the time to tell them, explain just why I advise that & to go another route is likely to cost a lot more. Then they do the exact opposite & yes in time you find out it did indeed cost a lot more. :confused2:

Buying a place with loads of land & a pool to die for (their words) and then moaning that its all to much spending all their time tending & cleaning.

Brining their UK plated vehicle here thats only worth 2 bob in the UK & then spending 3 times what its worth to put it onto Spanish plates to then find its still only worth 2 bob.

Spending most of the summer doing airport runs to pick up & deliver family and friends who arrive for the free holiday (yes we have all done it)
Now its only close family or real friends who get this service.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> *What mistakes ?*
> 
> Expecting over 7 year olds to go to a Spanish state school without having a mountain to climb from the word go.


 yep -much over that & it's a struggle - although my elder dd was nearly 9 & has done absolutely fine - any older than that & you're asking for trouble IMO


playamonte said:


> Asking me advice on how to do this & me taking the time to tell them, explain just why I advise that & to go another route is likely to cost a lot more. Then they do the exact opposite & yes in time you find out it did indeed cost a lot more. :confused2:


WHY do they do that?!!


playamonte said:


> Buying a place with loads of land & a pool to die for (their words) and then moaning that its all to much spending all their time tending & cleaning.


been there, done that.........but thankfully it was rented so we could escape!!


playamonte said:


> Brining their UK plated vehicle here thats only worth 2 bob in the UK & then spending 3 times what its worth to put it onto Spanish plates to then find its still only worth 2 bob.


or even less........


playamonte said:


> Spending most of the summer doing airport runs to pick up & deliver family and friends who arrive for the free holiday (yes we have all done it)
> Now its only close family or real friends who get this service.


never done that..........can't drive


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I think this thread is brilliant and should be mandatory reading for anyone contemplating the move to Spain. Based on posts in this thread and in your knowledge, *and I really will listen*, can I ask how much it costs both time wise and money wise to maintain a pool. OH wants an apartment because it's easy-care. I want a house and a pool. Clearly, there's more involved than I realised in pool ownership than swimming in it and getting a man in to clean it once in a while. We have the sense to listen to those who've been there, done it and made the mistakes. 

It may be frustrating for you to spend time helping people on the forum (been there, done it, bought the teeshirt on other forums) but there are those out there who are listening carefully.

Please keep your newbie mistakes coming!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> . Based on posts in this thread and in your knowledge, *and I really will listen*, can I ask how much it costs both time wise and money wise to maintain a pool.


Hahaha!
You will be watched!!!:spy: :cool2: :spy:

Seriously, there are lots of threads (surprise surprise ) about pools so to get yourself started do a search and see what you come up with.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

meetloaf said:


> I think this thread is brilliant and should be mandatory reading for anyone contemplating the move to Spain. Based on posts in this thread and in your knowledge, *and I really will listen*, can I ask how much it costs both time wise and money wise to maintain a pool. OH wants an apartment because it's easy-care. I want a house and a pool. Clearly, there's more involved than I realised in pool ownership than swimming in it and getting a man in to clean it once in a while. We have the sense to listen to those who've been there, done it and made the mistakes.
> 
> It may be frustrating for you to spend time helping people on the forum (been there, done it, bought the teeshirt on other forums) but there are those out there who are listening carefully.
> 
> Please keep your newbie mistakes coming!




We are now on our third gardener/pool man and scouting for a fourth as the others have been unsatisfactory. 

I looked at our pool one day and thought that maintaining it couldn't be rocket science and that a lot of daft people seemed to be able to keep their pools clean and sparkling so why not me?

So, after consulting pool experts on this forum, I took over the job myself and I'm doing OK. If I run into electrical or mechanical problems with the pump there are plenty of local options to choose from for repairs.

It's ultimately a matter of personal taste but at this stage in our lives we prefer our own private pool. Many communal pools understandably have strict rules about when they can be used and we like swimming at midnight after walking our dog on summer nights, also before breakfast. Most communal pools operate a 10.00 to 20.00 rule.

We are not overlooked so can swim starkers if we feel like it. For us at this point in time the freedom having your own pool confers is worth any extra trouble and expense. But that won't be the case forever.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking that because the next village is only a 5 minute drive away, you will be able to _walk_ there easily... along a narrow, winding, mountain road with no pavements and used by heavy goods vehicles.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Solwriter said:


> Thinking that because the next village is only a 5 minute drive away, you will be able to _walk_ there easily... along a narrow, winding, mountain road with no pavements and used by heavy goods vehicles.


That is part of the Spanish keep-fit programme - jumping out of the way of HGVs and fast moving vehicles, twisting in mid-air to avoid falling down a ravine, staying up long enough for the vehicle to pass then landing on two feet in precisely the same spot you took off from all in a few split seconds - sharpens the brain, mental and physical agility no end! How else do you think they can keep going and be more fit at 90+ than most of us northern European weaklings are at 50?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Not realising that when you get the "Shrug"...all is lost and it is time to go home


----------



## davy85 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a goldmine of information! I'm considering moving quite soon, I've definitely learned something here.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking that laws in the country you are coming from will still apply here.
And worse, thinking that laws specific to Spain do not apply to you because you are not a Spaniard.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> Thinking that laws in the country you are coming from will still apply here.
> And worse, thinking that laws specific to Spain do not apply to you because you are not a Spaniard.


Yes!
It never occurs to some people that the way of insuring your car, getting a building license, opening a bank account, signing a child on for an extra curricular activity might be different. Then, a small percentage of people, when they find out about these differences will complain and say it's not like that in the UK, The States, Singapore..., to which the reply just has to be 
"But you're not in XYZ, are you?"
The other part of your post also rings true. The "But I'm not Spanish so I don't have to ..."


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!
> It never occurs to some people that the way of insuring your car, getting a building license, opening a bank account, signing a child on for an extra curricular activity might be different. Then, a small percentage of people, when they find out about these differences will complain and say it's not like that in the UK, The States, Singapore..., to which the reply just has to be
> "But you're not in XYZ, are you?"
> The other part of your post also rings true. The "But I'm not Spanish so I don't have to ..."


This, for me, has been one of the biggest culture shocks. Learning a whole new set of rules for almost everything.
I'm sure many Spanish people have problems at times knowing where to go and what to do when it comes to officialdom, but most will have a clue from previous experience, or just because 'that's the way it is'. But for immigrants, 'the way it is' will often be very different.

But what I found interesting is the different way the law works here.
In the UK, if there is a law about something you follow it, but if there isn't, you use common sense, because (as yet...) some things aren't governed by law.

But in Spain you have to assume there will be a law about everything and you will expect to have to make applications accordingly.
It sounds like splitting hairs, but in practice, it's very different.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Solwriter said:


> This, for me, has been one of the biggest culture shocks. Learning a whole new set of rules for almost everything.
> I'm sure many Spanish people have problems at times knowing where to go and what to do when it comes to officialdom, but most will have a clue from previous experience, or just because 'that's the way it is'. But for immigrants, 'the way it is' will often be very different.
> 
> But what I found interesting is the different way the law works here.
> ...


Again very true.
Always assume there is a law, or at the very least a set way of doing something. If there isn't and you're the first in asking about whaatever it is, be prepared for a long wait while someone decides how it should be done.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Thinking that laws in the country you are coming from will still apply here.
> *And worse, thinking that laws specific to Spain do not apply to you because you are not a Spaniard*.


or thinking national laws, regional laws and even local laws, are equally applied to all the population.

The Bold red bit: is that not a bit like saying you should be able to drive on the side of the road your country has?

Or, during the "three kings" fiesta, throwing candies and other gifts to the crowd is a "health and safety " issue!


Live where you live. Accept what happens arround you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Live where you live. Accept what happens arround you


But that is the reason we moved to Spain - we found that what was by then happening around us - vandalism, yobboes acting in a threatening manner in the high street, etc - was NO LONGER acceptable!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

An old thread, but I've just been reminded of it by the very high temperatures that we're experiencing.
It's boiling here!
A mistake that those new to the country often make is the "I'm actively seeking out the sun" mistake, also known as the "not looking for the shade" error.
You know, 
Walking down the sunny side of the street, 
Drinking your beer at the table that doesn't have a parasol. Sitting on the sunny side of the bus. 
Not going out in the sun at 12:00 because everyone knows that the sun is at it's hottest at noon, don't they?
Setting out for a mooch around the town at 3:00pm and being surprised that there's no one in the street, that the shops are closed and that you yourself are fried to a crisp and fast turning a nice pink colour that the Spanish have named color "gamba" (shrimp)


We've all been there I bet







!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Another mistake: Thinking you've landed in paradise. No, you've landed in Alicante or Malaga.
Yes, you will enjoy life here if you have planned carefully and have sufficient funds to live without worry.
But as JoJo always reminds us, in most ways your life will go on as before. You'll do the same things, the shopping, the cleaning, getting the car repaired...
Yes, you'll be doing these things in a better climate, with warm, kind people -although, as a Spanish friend reminded me, Spanish people are no more inherently saintly than any other nationality and if you have the money thing right and have found a nice place to live you will never regret your decision to move to Spain.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Solwriter said:


> Dare I say it?
> Also along those lines, saying 'I don't want to live anywhere near an expat community' and moving into a completely Spanish-speaking area. Then struggling with anything involving bureaucracy (which is almost everything), because you cannot speak Spanish and have no one to turn to who can explain things to you in English.


The area I moved into was not considered a British "expat community" area (we have yet to hear an English accent in our street or those around us.)

We do have two Americans, a Belgian and a Chilean though, who all speak better English than me!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Bring too much stuff over, ending up at car boot sales or shoved in the underbuild
Not realising that the timing of your move to Spain is important regarding tax
Not registering on the tax system
Thinking everything is cheaper in Spain. Not allowing for such expenses as accountants fees
Not being aware that many experts may give contradictory advice;who do you chose?
Not giving any thought to future years when you might need personal care and practical help in home and garden
Not being aware of how living in one autonomous region varies to another, in such areas as inheritance tax; depending on where you live, you may pay a lot or none at all-a true post code lottery
Being too trusting, ending up as the victim of distraction crime
Not realising how relatives provide personal care in hospital, not nurses
Not realising the traumatic effect bringing school age children out here can have, no thought as to how it will disrupt their schooling and set them back
Not changing the UK plated car to Spanish registration;getting relatives to send tax discs out here.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

David1979 said:


> The area I moved into was not considered a British "expat community" area (we have yet to hear an English accent in our street or those around us.)
> 
> We do have two Americans, a Belgian and a Chilean though, who all speak better English than me!


More Brits in Benal than in Luton I fancy (mind that's not surprising)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Not realising the traumatic effect bringing school age children out here can have, no thought as to how it will disrupt their schooling and set them back.


This is one that well meaning parents can totally miscalculate thinking they are giving their children nothing more than positives when in reality they are introducing their children to a lifestyle in which they will most probably feel inadequate and lost, resulting in failure, all with the lack of support from friends and relatives other than their immediate family.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is one that well meaning parents can totally miscalculate thinking they are giving their children nothing more than positives when in reality they are introducing their children to a lifestyle in which they will most probably feel inadequate and lost, resulting in failure, all with the lack of support from friends and relatives other than their immediate family.


it does depend on how old they are though - the younger the better, of course


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it does depend on how old they are though - the younger the better, of course


Sorry, yes, that's exactly what I meant to say. It was a much deleted post which in the end left out the vital reference to the age of the children at the time of the move.
I was really referring to students who enter into secondary school, although from 10 onwards it's going to be tricky for children to intergrate into Spanish state school - generally speaking.


----------

